# Is Rescue Me any good?



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

My wife and I have never seen any of the episodes so I added season one to the Netflix list last night. I've heard it was a really good show but need more info......


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Opinions will vary -- give it a shot and decide for yourself.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

IMO, yes.

It's my wife favorite show and it's in my top 5.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I love it. Watch it from the beginning so you really get a feel for the characters. What I like about it is that it's very "real" unlike other shows in that it deals with comedy & tragedy...which are very much part of life. Most shows are all drama or all comedy...Rescue Me really hits both.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Definitely TV-MA.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I only discovered Rescue Me a couple of years ago. 

Thought it was gripping and entertaining in both the serious and comedic parts, but without of the past history, jumping into the middle was a bit bewildering at times. 

DEFINITELY go back and watch it from the beginning, which is what I did via Netflix also. Lots of history and character development that will make the rest make more sense as you go through it, and you'll get the offhand "inside" comments, especially in the firehouse banter, which would go over the head otherwise.

The final season is just starting on FX, but seasons 1-5 are currently available on Netflix. I've caught up on Netflix with what I previously viewed on FX, but they're just as good (or maybe better) the second time through.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

One of the top 20 shows ever, in my opinion.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Great show but the first episode of the final season IMO was a dull fest.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> My wife and I have never seen any of the episodes so I added season one to the Netflix list last night. I've heard it was a really good show but need more info......


Put the rest of the series on your queue. That's a great way to watch a great show. One of the very best on TV, I think. You should finish up just in time to watch the whole new season in one swell foop.

Rich


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Tried to get into it various times and never did, but I think the suggestion is right, start from the beginning. I'll get around to that one of these days. It does seem to be, like FNL, one of those shows that really pays off once you get into it.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been putting off watching my recording of the final episode, not wanting the series to finally be kaput, but I finally viewed it last night.

I'll just say I thought it was a good and fitting finale to an excellent series.



Spoiler



Lou was probably my favorite of the secondary characters (at least he was if you discount the lust factor for Callie Thorne), and it really hurt to have lost him in the fire. I loved it that Tommy, who we know has been 'visited' by the dead, will still have his pal Lou for company.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I was disappointed with the ending, they could have done so much more. All in all it was a good ride while it lasted. KUDOS to Ladder 62


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

It was one of the best series I got to watch. It makes the top 20 for life.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I thought the finale paid tribute to what the series was all about. Without giving too much away, it showed that life goes on and duty always remains. It was a fitting way to end a great series.


----------

